# Critical Mass Bristol: Fri 31st Aug



## Robster (Aug 2, 2012)

If you're in Bristol and own a bike, join us on Fri 31st Aug for a celebration of cycling and the right to the road.

Meet by the fountains at 6pm for a 6:30 set off.

Facebook event is at:
http://www.facebook.com/events/447452811954656/


----------

